
Media Temple Mea Culpa- two months free for Grid users - thomas
http://weblog.mediatemple.net/weblog/2007/12/04/we-apologize/
======
staunch
Don't take advice about server infrastructure from to ex-lawyer bloggers:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/17/media-temple-crushes-
sh...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/17/media-temple-crushes-shared-
hosting/)

I would find this action by Media Temple more convincing if the word "sorry"
appeared somewhere in the post. Instead they used the weasely "We apologize"
thing, which always rubs me the wrong way.

~~~
gojomo
As far as I've ever seen/sensed, "I apologize" and "I'm sorry" are equivalent.
I've never previously seen the suggestion that 'apologize' is 'weaselly'.

"I regret" is weaselly if not paired with some form of 'sorry' or 'apologize'.
"I take full responsibility" can be weaselly as well, if given only as a macho
platitude, unaccompanied by other apologies and remedial action.

(My humble opinion as a native english speaker.)

~~~
staunch
The actual quote is _"We apologize"_ and _"Media Temple would like to
apologize"_ both seem like obvious distancing language to me. It's as if the
CEO blames the engineers and so doesn't want to just flat out say "I'm sorry".
Not a big deal, just the kind of thing I'm somewhat sensitive to.

------
rrival
I appreciate that they're publicly owning up to their hardware issues and
doing the right thing - it's good to see that sort of transparency.

At the same time I'm glad I'm not hosted there.

------
chaostheory
it's a little late... MT's Grid has never really been stable nor has it's
performance been any good; I've been a customer for a few months when I was
still new to ruby on rails.

On the bright side it is a fast way of getting a public rails site up with
minimal sys admin skills...

